# Breeding colors?



## aosmith (Sep 27, 2006)

I have 2 very young (2-3") p's and one of them looks like it has breeding colors (as described on this forum)... Very dark fins and the spots on its body appear to be growing darker... What the hell is going on?


----------



## Dairy Whip (Mar 26, 2006)

sorry man but i think the youngst ive hurd of is like 9 months or so and at 2-3 inchs they must only me 3-4 months right??? Dairy


----------



## ruger345 (Jul 8, 2006)

aosmith said:


> I have 2 very young (2-3") p's and one of them looks like it has breeding colors (as described on this forum)... Very dark fins and the spots on its body appear to be growing darker... What the hell is going on?


Your fish are way to young. I think they will have to be at least 7"-10" to breed/mate. They will become a very dark grey or black.


----------



## Hater (Apr 21, 2006)

Your fishes are too young to be in breeding shape. Plus piranhas turn completely black, the whole body not just the fin.

Hater


----------



## aosmith (Sep 27, 2006)

i know they are way to young and i wasnt hoping for breeders (my tank is a little small for the 2 of them)... It just struck me as wierd that one of them had pulled a color change...


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

It's because they are just now at the age and size that you will see many diff color changes. The older they get, they will lose the spots and get silver gold srakles all over them. Color changes with mood, stress, temp, water conditions, food, etc.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

just FYI>>.....2 piranha in 1 tank are NOT an good idea..due to aggression and over terrietorial.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Also FYI: this is what sexually mature Redbellied Piranha's in breeding colors look like:








Picture belongs to Nike

More breeding info: http://www.piranha-fury.com/information/article.php?id=12


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Leasure1 said:


> It's because they are just now at the age and size that you will see many diff color changes. The older they get, they will lose the spots and get silver gold srakles all over them. *Color changes with mood, stress, temp, water conditions, food, etc.*


Agreed ^^

There are tons of different factors that can alter a piranha (any fish's) color. Besides, at 2" - 3" they are just coming into developing their color.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

_*Topic Moved to Piranha Breeding Forum*_


----------



## flaredevil4 (Sep 9, 2006)

haven't read the posts (Im a lazy man lol not!)

just a heads up, if your P is purplish in color, then its sexually mature and breeding time is good.


----------



## misterjose (Jul 31, 2006)

way too small and not mature enough.
they breed between 7"+
they turn really dark black with purple sparks. 
wait for that.


----------

